# windows sur macbook 12"



## tristanWX (9 Avril 2017)

Bonjour

peut on installer windows 10 sur le macbook 12" version 2016 les perf sont il la c'est juste pour 2-3 logiciel basique


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2017)

Normalement pas de souci, d'autant plus que Boot Camp propose d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso de Windows.

Si tes logiciels sous Windows ne demandant pas trop de ressources, tu devrais plutôt créer une machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware.


----------



## tristanWX (9 Avril 2017)

ok merci


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2017)

Vu que tu as un tout petit SSD de 256 Go, ça va être chaud, il faut au minimum prendre 30 Go pour la partition Boot Camp qui contiendra Windows.


----------



## tristanWX (9 Avril 2017)

oui je vais mettre 35go sa va suffire c'est juste pour deux appli web


----------

